# Ouvrir des projets Ableton Live sur iPad



## ze_random_bass (2 Mars 2019)

Salut,

Je fais de la musique electro avec un pote et je voudrais intégrer mon iPad Pro dans le processus du bidule. On utilise Ableton Live sur un PC Windows. Je cherche une manière de copier un projet Ableton sur mon iPad, de l’ouvrir, de la travailler et de renvoyer le tout à mon pote.

Pour le transfert des données, j’envisage de passer par Dropbox (on a de la place pour passer plusieurs Go).

Par contre, pour travailler sur un projet Ableton, je sèche un peu ... z’avez des idées ?

Merci, a+


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2019)

Tu as cherché Alberton sur l'App Store de ton iPad    ? C'est ce que je fait lorsque je souhaite ouvrir un fichier exotique.

Ensuite, est-ce que ce logiciel sait exporter dans d'autres formats ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (3 Mars 2019)

Salut,

alors Ableton ne propose rien pour iPad. Il y a certaines appli qui permettent de piloter Ableton Live depuis le iPad en lien avec un ordi, mais ve n’est pas ce que je cherche.
Après, en général des séquenceurs comme Ableton Live te proposent des _rendre as_ c’est à dire ton morceau sur un seul fichier stéréo en Wave ou en MP3. Mais c’est une idée, il faut que je regarde ça de plus près ;-)

A+


----------

